# تفسير ترنيمه يا ست الابكار



## مارينااا (11 أكتوبر 2016)

سلام و محبة المسيح

ترنيمه يا ست الابكار لأمنا العدرا فيها كلمات كتير مش فهماها 

فى حد يقدر يساعدنى

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...t_Heh-Waw-Yeh/Ya-Mariam-Ya-Sett-El-Abkar.html


انا جبت الكلمات من هنا و هيا نفسها يتيوب 


يعطونك الطوبة ما المقصود بالطوبة

هيا ابنه يواقيم و صهيون هما نفس الشخص ؟

 يا مجمرة هارون ؟ يعني اية

حبايب المسيح انا عارفة انه سؤال واحد بس المفروض طيب سؤالي تفسير الترنيمه جميلة اوي و عاوزة افهم معانيها 

شكرا​


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2016)

*الكلمة غلط في الترنيمة: يعطونك "الطوبة"، طوبة إيه، هي الطوبى = جميع الأجيال تطوبني.
وكمان فيه كلمة مش مفهومة خالص في الترنيمة وهي: **شفيعتنا في الزحمة؛ مش مفهوم قصد الكاتب إيه وزحمة إيه الي بيتكلم عنها.
** عموماً في بعض حاجات في الترنمية تحتاج لتعديل لاهوتي في بعض الكلمات والتعبيرات والألفاظ لأنها تعتبر مبالغة وبعيدة عن قصد الإنجيل والتعليم الأرثوذكسي القويم، لكنها بشكل عام فيها تعبيرات حلوة كتير فيها عمق لاهوتي عظيم، وكنت اود اشرحها لك كلها الآن لكن ممكن في وقت آخر.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *الكلمة غلط في الترنيمة: يعطونك "الطوبة"، طوبة إيه، هي الطوبى = جميع الأجيال تطوبني.*​


​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا يا جميل مكتوبة غلط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( طوبة ) لا تُكتب بتاء التأنيث المربوطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طُوبَى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( أسم مؤنث ) تُكتب بالياء الليَّنة والنُطق بالألف وليس بالتاء المربوطة ( ة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورسمها فى اللغة العربية (طُوبَىٰ ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طُوبَى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  ( يو : 20 : 29)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حسب (اللغة العربية) فإن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طُوبَى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هى الدعاء بـ (البُشرى) بأنتظار الخير والسرور والفرح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طوبى لك / طوباكَ / طوباكِ = فلتهنئ بالعيش الطيب – أو – بالسعادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وقد تأتى " تطوبنى " -  بمعنى ( الإكرام ) ( تُكَرِّمُنّىِ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً ( الإكرام ) له معانى عديدة ومنها ( العبادة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولو كنت خرفت ... فـ " طوبة " لى ...:new6:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 أكتوبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> سلام و محبة المسيح
> 
> ترنيمه يا ست الابكار لأمنا العدرا فيها كلمات كتير مش فهماها
> 
> ...



 الطوبى : التكريم .... وليس ( العبادة )  

يواقيم : والد السيدة العذراء 

ابنه صهيون : ابنه اورشليم  

مجمرة هارون : شورية هارون ((وهى ترمز الى السيدة العذراء مريم فى حملها الله الكلمة المتجسد ))​


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2016)

*هناك ملحوظة مهمة موقع الأنبا تكلا مصحح الكلمات والألفاظ معدلها في الجزء السفلي *
*مع ان برضو كرروا عبارة شفيعتنا في الزحمة اللي مش مفهومه في الكلام خالص*
*مع وجود بعض المبالغات الغير مستحبة في الترنيمة مثل*
*كنز النعمة لأن على الأقل تُشرح في الحاشية علشان الناس تفهم القصد منها*
*لأن لو تركت على علاتها سيظهر مفهوم ملخبط من جهة ان العذراء نفسها هي كنز النعمة ونبعها الخاص*
*مع ان دايماً بتتقال على الحمل الذي كان في أحشائها، أي انها حاملة عنقود الحياة والكنز الثمين الغالي وده القصد منها*
*ودية المبالغة اللي قصدي عليها أنها لن تفهم مفهوماً سليماً ولا صحيحاً عند الناس إلا لو تم شرحها في الأسفل
وهكذا هناك ألفاظ القصد منها المسيح الرب الذي قبلته في أحشائها وتحتاج يا إما تعديل وإعادة صياغة العبارات من جديد أو شرح في الهامش*​


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2016)

*وطبعاً من اخطر ما قيل في هذه الترنيمة هي لفظة:               **أنتِ هى النعمة **
**المفروض يتشرح قصد الكاتب من هذه الكلمة لأنها كتعبير مستقل بذاته هو خطأ لاهوتي عظيم لأن العذراء القدسة مريم مش هي النعمة على الإطلاق لا من قيب ولا من بعيد هي ممتلئة نعمة لكن مش هي النعمة في حد ذاتها، لأن مفهوم النعمة في الكتاب المقدس لا يُمكن يُقصد به شخص إنسان مهما ما كان أعظم قديس ولا العذراء القديسة مريم نهائياً، لأن هذا هو معنى النعمة ظاهر في العهد الجديد، وهذه بعض الايات اللي أتت فيها الكلمة:
+ لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا (يوحنا 1: 17)
+ الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً قَدْ صَارَ لَنَا الدُّخُولُ بِالإِيمَانِ إِلَى هَذِهِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ فِيهَا مُقِيمُونَ وَنَفْتَخِرُ عَلَى رَجَاءِ مَجْدِ اللهِ (رومية 5: 2)
+ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَالْخَطِيَّةِ هَكَذَا أَيْضاً الْهِبَةُ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً نِعْمَةُ اللهِ، وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ قَدِ ازْدَادَتْ لِلْكَثِيرِينَ (رومية 5: 15)
+ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ الْوَاحِدِ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ بِالْوَاحِدِ فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً الَّذِينَ يَنَالُونَ فَيْضَ النِّعْمَةِ وَعَطِيَّةَ الْبِرِّ سَيَمْلِكُونَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ (رومية 5: 17)
+ وَأَمَّا النَّامُوسُ فَدَخَلَ لِكَيْ تَكْثُرَ الْخَطِيَّةُ. وَلَكِنْ حَيْثُ كَثُرَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ ازْدَادَتِ النِّعْمَةُ جِدّاً (رومية 5: 20)
+ حَتَّى كَمَا مَلَكَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْمَوْتِ هَكَذَا تَمْلِكُ النِّعْمَةُ بِالْبِرِّ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا (رومية 5: 21)
+ فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ (رومية 6: 14)
+ فَكَذَلِكَ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ أَيْضاً قَدْ حَصَلَتْ بَقِيَّةٌ حَسَبَ اخْتِيَارِ النِّعْمَةِ (رومية 11: 5)
+ وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا أَحْيَانَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، بِالنِّعْمَةِ أَنْتُمْ مُخَلَّصُونَ (أفسس 2: 5)
+ لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ (أفسس 2: 8)
+ وَلَكِنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا أُعْطِيَتِ النِّعْمَةُ حَسَبَ قِيَاسِ هِبَةِ الْمَسِيحِ (أفسس 4: 7)
+ الَّذِي خَلَّصَنَا وَدَعَانَا دَعْوَةً مُقَدَّسَةً، لاَ بِمُقْتَضَى اعْمَالِنَا، بَلْ بِمُقْتَضَى الْقَصْدِ وَالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي اعْطِيَتْ لَنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَبْلَ الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ، (2تيموثاوس 1: 9)
+ فَتَقَوَّ انْتَ يَا ابْنِي بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ (2تيموثاوس 2: 1)
+ فَلْنَتَقَدَّمْ بِثِقَةٍ إِلَى عَرْشِ النِّعْمَةِ لِكَيْ نَنَالَ رَحْمَةً وَنَجِدَ نِعْمَةً عَوْناً فِي حِينِهِ (عبرانيين 4: 16)
+ فَكَمْ عِقَاباً أَشَرَّ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ يُحْسَبُ مُسْتَحِقّاً مَنْ دَاسَ ابْنَ اللهِ، وَحَسِبَ دَمَ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قُدِّسَ بِهِ دَنِساً، وَازْدَرَى بِرُوحِ النِّعْمَةِ؟ (عبرانيين 10: 29)
+ لِذَلِكَ مَنْطِقُوا أَحْقَاءَ ذِهْنِكُمْ صَاحِينَ، فَأَلْقُوا رَجَاءَكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ عَلَى النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي يُؤْتَى بِهَا إِلَيْكُمْ عِنْدَ اسْتِعْلاَنِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ (1بطرس 1: 13)
+ وَلَكِنِ انْمُوا فِي النِّعْمَةِ وَفِي مَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ الآنَ وَإِلَى يَوْمِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ (2بطرس 3: 18)
*​


----------



## Maran+atha (12 أكتوبر 2016)

كلمات الترنيمة

 يا م ر ي م يا ست الابكار قد نلت تعظيم من نور الانوار

ووهبت تعظيم من عندة قد صار وحملتى الخالق من ذا لايحتار 

قد صرت اعجوبة للرؤساء امثال درة محجوبة وفى الانجيل قد 
قال 

يعطونك الطوبى فى كل الاجيال يا ابنة يواقيم قد فوقتى
الشاروبيم 

من نال ما نلتى ياام الرحمة وانت قد صرت مملؤة نعمة 

وللاهوت صرتى حجابا للكلمة واحتار فيكى ارباب التفهيم 

ياتابوت العهد يا مجمرة هارون ياروح المجد يا ابنة
صهيون 

يانور العيون بك نسعد ونحظى بالنعيم يا مملؤة نعمة 

يا مملؤة نعمة انت الحصن الحصين انت كنز الرحمة ياعون
المساكين 

بابنك زالت النقمة يا شفاعة القديسين شفيعتنا فى الزحمة
يا ام الرحمة 

نقدم لك التعظيم ياست الابكار يا ابنة يواقيم يا كرسيا
مختار 

المولود منك كريم ازال عنا العار الالة العظيم خالق
الادهار 

يا زين الابكار يا قدس الاحبار يا طهر الاطهار يا
نور الانوار 

يا كنز النعمة ياام الرحمة انت هى الكرمة المملؤة اثمار 

يا ابنة يواقيم قد نلت التعظيم انت هى اورشليم ذات المجد
والفخار 

انت هى صهيون يا جوهر مكنون فككت المسجون من يد المكار 

ابنك خلص ادم الخاطئ النادم وعتق العالم من كل الاضرار

ربك من صغرك لما راى طهرك قد طيب زكرك فى كل الاقطار 

ارسل لك غبريال بحكم الاقوال وبشرك اذ قال اللة لك اختار 

وروح قدسة ملاكى وسكن فى احشاكى يا عدرا طوباكى فى
كل الاعصار 

يا ابنة يواقيم فوقت الكاروبيم وايضا السيرافيم وكل الاباء
الابرار 

منك جاء المولود الرب المعبود يمدح فيك داود
بالعشرة اوتار 

الوتر الاول قول مبجل والعدرا تحبل بالملك الجبار 

الوتر التانى داود فى التهانى يرتل بالالحان مع ضرب
القيثار 

والثالث يا ابنة انت مؤتمنة بالنور مشتملة والرب لك
اختار 

الوتر الرابع اصغى يا سامع ذا قول شائع فى كل الاقطار 

والخامس خبر حمامة هى تظهر بالذهب الاصفر على منكبيها
صار 

والسادس قال فية قولا ما اخفية لكنى اروية واشهرة اجهار 

والسابع اذ قال يا جبل اللة العال تجسد منك المتعال
بلا شك ولا انكار 

الثامن رنم للعدرا مريم اختارها المعظم كللها بالفخار 

التاسع قال عنها يظهر حقا منها الالة وهو ابنها والبكورية
فى حفظ ووكار 

والوتر العاشر اللة القادر فى صهيون ظهر مسكن للابرار

لم يوجد فى الدهر مثلك ايتها البكر لانك فككت الاسر عن
ادم والعار 

يا سيدة الكون يا فخر الايمان انا عبدك حيران غارق فى
الاوزار 

عال هو قدرك لاتترك عبدك يا مريم قصدى من ابنك
عتقا من النار 

لانك خير من يشفع وللدعى يسمع وعنا يدفع ضربات المكار 

قم انهض يا مسكين والبس ثوب اليقين وقول امين امين فهى 
تشفع فى
الحضار 

والناظم المسكين مادحها فى كل حين مالة يوم الدين سوى
سيدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً ( الإكرام ) له معانى عديدة ومنها ( العبادة )*​​


 *[FONT=&quot]هَذَا الشَّعْبُ يُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً ( مر:6:7)*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​​ *[FONT=&quot](1) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الشفاة عندما تتحدث عن الله تتحرك وتنطق بـ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صلاة – دعاء – ذكر – تسبيح – تهليل – توحيد – ترنيم ..ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل هذا هو شكل من أشكال ( العبادة ) حتى ولو كان القلب مبتعداً عنها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو كانت باطلة ... فهى ( عبادة ) أو ( تَعّبُدْ ) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السيد المسيح وبخهم على (طقس) هو من صنع شويخهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المعروف أن (الطقوس) هى أشكال العبادات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو كانت من صنع بشر حتى لو كانت عند الوثنيين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى هذا العدد تحديداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإن أختيار لفظة (  يُكْرِمُنِي ) يعطينا معنى (العبادة)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولكن – كما قلت –  أن لفظة الإكرام تتسع لتشمل عدة معانى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأحد هذه المعانى أتى بمعنى ( العبادة ) هنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## مارينااا (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مش عارفة اقول ايه كلمة شكرا بجد لا تكفي تعبكم و مجهودكم
انا بسمعها فعلا بيكون فيها انتي هي النعمة بتتقال كدا
و شفعيتنا فى الزحمة برضو بتتقال كدا 
طيب يعنى الترنيمه دي مفروض مسمعهاش ؟

تنصحوني بأيه ؟


----------



## Maran+atha (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> مش عارفة اقول ايه كلمة شكرا بجد لا تكفي تعبكم و مجهودكم
> انا بسمعها فعلا بيكون فيها انتي هي النعمة بتتقال كدا
> و شفعيتنا فى الزحمة برضو بتتقال كدا
> طيب يعنى الترنيمه دي مفروض مسمعهاش ؟
> ...


شكرا كثير للسؤال
هذة الترنيمة يتم قولها فى الكنائس 
بها الكثير من المعاني الرائعة جدا

نؤمن أن الروح يحي والحرف يقتل 
بالتالى لا ينبغي أن نأخذ كل العبارات بالحرف

وطبعا يمكن لحضرتك أن تسمعبها 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكي دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> مش عارفة اقول ايه كلمة شكرا بجد لا تكفي تعبكم و مجهودكم
> انا بسمعها فعلا بيكون فيها انتي هي النعمة بتتقال كدا
> و شفعيتنا فى الزحمة برضو بتتقال كدا
> طيب يعنى الترنيمه دي مفروض مسمعهاش ؟
> ...



هو بس لما تسمعيها خلي في ذهنك الفكر السليم للمعاني، لأن الكلام في حرفة كما هو على علاته فيه أخطاء كتير لو اتاخد كما هو على علاته تبقى في حد ذاتها خارج سياق العقيدة كلها، وللأسف ناس كتيؤر بتعلم بيه لأنها مش فهمت الكلام فهماً سليماً حسب العقيدة الظاهرة في القداس الإلهي ولا صلوات الكنيسة.
ولو انها لا زالت تحتاج إعادة ضبط وشرح علشان الناس تفهم المعنى، عموماً هي أساسها مش من طقس الكنيسة لكنها ترنيمة انا ناسي اسم مؤلفها، لكنها مش من صلب العقيدة لكن فيها معاني متاخدة من بعض الليتورجيات (الصلوات الكنسية الطقسية) وسليمة، مع أن فيها كلام غريب مش مفهوم زي موضوع شفيعتنا في الزحمة مش مفهومه خالص معناها، ومش حد فاهم قصد مؤلفها خالص.

وكمان كلمة عبيدك دية متاخدة من العصر البيزنطي لكنها مش من أساس صُلب الصلوات الكنسية القبطية خالص لأننا لا نعبد العذراء ولا عملناها إله أو مساوية لله في الجوهر، والمعنى عند الناس أكيد مش كده خالص، لكن اي حد غريب بيسمعها بيتهمنا اننا بنُقيم لها العبادة، علشان كده تحتاج لضبط وإعادة تركيب الألفاظ علشان كل اللي من خارج مش يوصل له تعليم غلط ولا مفاهيم صعب شرحها، علشان كده الآباء كانوا حرصين دايماً في انتقاء الألفاظ اللاهوتية بقدر الإمكان علشان مش حد يفهم غلط ولا يتعلم بصورة مشوشة وتبدأ تُقام هرطقات جديدة بحجة كلمات أثرت على فكر البعض.
لكن الناس بتقولها وهي فاهمه اننا مش عبيد العذراء وأنها ممتلئة نعمة وقوة العلي ظللتها وأننا بنطوبها من أجل عمل الله الظاهر فيها ونتمثل بإيمانها الحي الفائق وكرازتها الصامتة المملوءة عجب فعلاً.​


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للسؤال
> هذة الترنيمة يتم قولها فى الكنائس
> بها الكثير من المعاني الرائعة جدا
> 
> ...



*سلام لشخصك الحلو، كلامك صحيح لما يكون الإنسان واعي ومدرك المعاني لأنه فاهم وعنده رصيد تعليم، لكن المبتدئ في الطريق واللي مش عنده رصيد تعليم حي، ومتأصل في كلمة الحياة، ممكن مش يفهم أو يصير الكلام محل عثرة وده بيحصل كتير بسبب عدم المراعاة في استخدام الألفاظ والكلمات، لذلك حينما نضع ترنيمة عامة وتقال في الكنيسة لازم يكون هناك لجنة متخصصة في الألفاظ اللاهوتية تراجع الترنمية علشان مش يحصل لبس والناس تفهم غلط وتاخذ الترنمية مرجع كنسي، لأن مثلاً ما معنى شفيعتنا في الزحمة، هل نقلت كخطا غير مقصود، أم أن الكاتب قصده شيء آخر مش واصل لينا، احنا نعرف منين دلوقتي بعد هذا الزمن البعيد بيننا وبين الكاتب، يعني على الأقل لو كان كتب تنويه عنها في الهامش كنا فهمنا المعنى، او مثلاً لما نقول للعذراء عبدك أو عبيدك، دية مش هاتتفهم عند حد خالص غير بمعنى واحد اننا نعبدها، مع ان الواقع مش كده خالص، فهل هاتقول للناس الحرف يقتل، هل هذا كافي انه يظهر إيماننا الحقيقي ويكون شهادة مرجعية قدام الجميع !!! فلو اتكلنا على موضوع أن الحرف مش له لزوم يبقى كل اللي قال كلمة خطأ وصلت معاني مشوشة للناس عن إيمان الكنيسة وخلتهم يتعثروا فيها يبقى معذور، والناس لما تعثرت وابتعدت واتهمتنا اننا تعبد العذراء والقديسين بجوار الله معذورة ولا ملامة على اي واحد لما مش يفهم إيماننا الصحيح!!

علشان كده الكنيسة علمتنا اننا نكون مدققين في الكلام والتعبيرات بقدر الإمكان طبعاً، مش في المطلق، لأن مش ممكن هانعبر تعبيرات بشرية دقيقة في المطلق، لكن على الأقل نوضح ونظهر إيماننا لكي لا يتعثر أحد او يرتبك الغير ثابت في الطريق ونسهل له طريق التيه بدون قصد بسبب عدم التدقيق.
*​


----------



## مارينااا (12 أكتوبر 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للسؤال
> هذة الترنيمة يتم قولها فى الكنائس
> بها الكثير من المعاني الرائعة جدا
> 
> ...




الحرف برضو بيتاخد بيه والا مكنش فى كتاب مقدس و حروف من الله
بس واصل ليا احساسك و قصدك و فهماه وحاسه بيه
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
وكنت عاوزة اكتب لك علي صفحتك الشخصيه و للاسف لاقيت مينفعش يمكن عشان انا جديدة لسه فمقدرش احط ردود فالصفحات الشخصية

عموما كنت هكتب لك ردا علي كتابتك علي صفحتي الشخصية


(رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 5: 14) سَلِّمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ بِقُبْلَةِ الْمَحَبَّةِ. سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ جَمِيعِكُمُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. آمِينَ.





aymonded قال:


> هو بس لما تسمعيها خلي في ذهنك الفكر السليم للمعاني، لأن الكلام في حرفة كما هو على علاته فيه أخطاء كتير لو اتاخد كما هو على علاته تبقى في حد ذاتها خارج سياق العقيدة كلها، وللأسف ناس كتيؤر بتعلم بيه لأنها مش فهمت الكلام فهماً سليماً حسب العقيدة الظاهرة في القداس الإلهي ولا صلوات الكنيسة.
> ولو انها لا زالت تحتاج إعادة ضبط وشرح علشان الناس تفهم المعنى، عموماً هي أساسها مش من طقس الكنيسة لكنها ترنيمة انا ناسي اسم مؤلفها، لكنها مش من صلب العقيدة لكن فيها معاني متاخدة من بعض الليتورجيات (الصلوات الكنسية الطقسية) وسليمة، مع أن فيها كلام غريب مش مفهوم زي موضوع شفيعتنا في الزحمة مش مفهومه خالص معناها، ومش حد فاهم قصد مؤلفها خالص.
> 
> وكمان كلمة عبيدك دية متاخدة من العصر البيزنطي لكنها مش من أساس صُلب الصلوات الكنسية القبطية خالص لأننا لا نعبد العذراء ولا عملناها إله أو مساوية لله في الجوهر، والمعنى عند الناس أكيد مش كده خالص، لكن اي حد غريب بيسمعها بيتهمنا اننا بنُقيم لها العبادة، علشان كده تحتاج لضبط وإعادة تركيب الألفاظ علشان كل اللي من خارج مش يوصل له تعليم غلط ولا مفاهيم صعب شرحها، علشان كده الآباء كانوا حرصين دايماً في انتقاء الألفاظ اللاهوتية بقدر الإمكان علشان مش حد يفهم غلط ولا يتعلم بصورة مشوشة وتبدأ تُقام هرطقات جديدة بحجة كلمات أثرت على فكر البعض.
> لكن الناس بتقولها وهي فاهمه اننا مش عبيد العذراء وأنها ممتلئة نعمة وقوة العلي ظللتها وأننا بنطوبها من أجل عمل الله الظاهر فيها ونتمثل بإيمانها الحي الفائق وكرازتها الصامتة المملوءة عجب فعلاً.​




كلام جميل 
بس كنت عاوزة اقولك انا فهمت شفعيتنا فى الزحمه من اول مرة سمعتها 
وكمان لمست قلبى
ان المقصود في زحمة الدنيا ال احنا فيها و مشاكلنا المزززحومه لانها كتيرة
بنيجي ندعى نقول يا عدرا اتشفعيلنا عند يسوع هو بيسمعلك و بنطلب منها فى وسط زحمة حياتنا تتشفع لنا عند ربنا ..
انا فهمت كلامك 
ربنا يعوض تعبك





aymonded قال:


> *سلام لشخصك الحلو، كلامك صحيح لما يكون الإنسان واعي ومدرك المعاني لأنه فاهم وعنده رصيد تعليم، لكن المبتدئ في الطريق واللي مش عنده رصيد تعليم حي، ومتأصل في كلمة الحياة، ممكن مش يفهم أو يصير الكلام محل عثرة وده بيحصل كتير بسبب عدم المراعاة في استخدام الألفاظ والكلمات، لذلك حينما نضع ترنيمة عامة وتقال في الكنيسة لازم يكون هناك لجنة متخصصة في الألفاظ اللاهوتية تراجع الترنمية علشان مش يحصل لبس والناس تفهم غلط وتاخذ الترنمية مرجع كنسي، لأن مثلاً ما معنى شفيعتنا في الزحمة، هل نقلت كخطا غير مقصود، أم أن الكاتب قصده شيء آخر مش واصل لينا، احنا نعرف منين دلوقتي بعد هذا الزمن البعيد بيننا وبين الكاتب، يعني على الأقل لو كان كتب تنويه عنها في الهامش كنا فهمنا المعنى، او مثلاً لما نقول للعذراء عبدك أو عبيدك، دية مش هاتتفهم عند حد خالص غير بمعنى واحد اننا نعبدها، مع ان الواقع مش كده خالص، فهل هاتقول للناس الحرف يقتل، هل هذا كافي انه يظهر إيماننا الحقيقي ويكون شهادة مرجعية قدام الجميع !!! فلو اتكلنا على موضوع أن الحرف مش له لزوم يبقى كل اللي قال كلمة خطأ وصلت معاني مشوشة للناس عن إيمان الكنيسة وخلتهم يتعثروا فيها يبقى معذور، والناس لما تعثرت وابتعدت واتهمتنا اننا تعبد العذراء والقديسين بجوار الله معذورة ولا ملامة على اي واحد لما مش يفهم إيماننا الصحيح!!
> 
> علشان كده الكنيسة علمتنا اننا نكون مدققين في الكلام والتعبيرات بقدر الإمكان طبعاً، مش في المطلق، لأن مش ممكن هانعبر تعبيرات بشرية دقيقة في المطلق، لكن على الأقل نوضح ونظهر إيماننا لكي لا يتعثر أحد او يرتبك الغير ثابت في الطريق ونسهل له طريق التيه بدون قصد بسبب عدم التدقيق.
> *​



انا بحاول افهم كل كلمه اقراها او اسمعها 
عشان كدا سئلت عن الترنيمه و اكيد فعلا ال يسمعها وهو مش دارس اى شئ هيفتكر ان دا تعبد ليها مش تمجيد او مديح


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> كلام جميل
> بس كنت عاوزة اقولك انا فهمت شفعيتنا فى الزحمه من اول مرة سمعتها
> وكمان لمست قلبى
> ان المقصود في زحمة الدنيا ال احنا فيها و مشاكلنا المزززحومه لانها كتيرة
> ...



*طبعاً حلو تأملك، أنا مش قصدي تأملات الناس لأن كل واحد هايكون له وجهة نظر مختلفة وتأمل مختلف، والبعض مش هايبقى فاهم المعنى خالص، وانا اقصد قصد الكاتب مش واضح في الكلام هو يقصد ايه بالزحمة هل فعلاً زحمة الحياة زي ما قلتي والا يقصد زحمة مكان والا يقصد الكلام اللي اتقال في القرن ال 13 عن ازدحام يوم الدينونة.. الخ، لأن ممكن كل واحد يتأمل فيها براحته لكن مش مفهوم قصد الكاتب، 

المهم كمان كلامك صح من جهة الفهم لأن الفهم والحكمة ممتزجين مع بعضهم، ومكتوب: الرب من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر هل من فاهم طالب الله (مزمور 14: 2)؛ والفاهمون يضيئون كضياء الجلد والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البرّ كالكواكب إلى أبد الدهور (دانيال 12: 3) *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أكتوبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *وطبعاً من اخطر ما قيل في هذه الترنيمة هي لفظة:               **أنتِ هى النعمة **
> **
> *​


*
فين الجزء اللى إتذكر فية هذة اللفظة بالحرف ( أنتِ هى النعمة ) !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## aymonded (18 أكتوبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> فين الجزء اللى إتذكر فية هذة اللفظة بالحرف ( أنتِ هى النعمة ) !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



* أنت هى النعمة. أنت الحصن الحصين. أنت كنز الرحمة. يا عون المساكين. بك زالت      النقمة. يا قدس القديسين. وشفعيتنا فى الزحمة. يا أم الرحيم. (موجودة تحت في التعديل على الترنمية من موقع الأنبا تكلا وتقال في بعض الكنائس بنفس التعديل)*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أكتوبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الطوبى : التكريم .... وليس ( العبادة )
> 
> ​




*
 لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِـــــهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمه قدِّوس(لو 1: 48)


السيدة العذراء فى تسبحتها ( تلقب نفسها بالعبده ) وان جميع الاجيال سيطوبوها اى يكرموها  " من اجل عمل الله معها "
ولذلك فالتطويب فى هذة الترنيمة اتى بمعنى التكريم  وليس العبادة 



مارينااا قال:



			ا

اكيد فعلا ال يسمعها وهو مش دارس اى شئ هيفتكر ان دا تعبد ليها مش تمجيد او مديح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح 30:*​​​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أكتوبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> * أنت هى النعمة. أنت الحصن الحصين. أنت كنز الرحمة. يا عون المساكين. بك زالت      النقمة. يا قدس القديسين. وشفعيتنا فى الزحمة. يا أم الرحيم. (موجودة تحت في التعديل على الترنمية من موقع الأنبا تكلا وتقال في بعض الكنائس بنفس التعديل)*​



*
انتٍ الحص الحصين ، قدس القديسين 
 بمعنى قوة شفاعتها بحسب مكانتها ( كوالدة الإله ) 
@@@@@
أنتٍ كنز الرحمة 
بحسب ما قاله الملاك لها ( يا ممتلئة نعمة ) . المعنى واحـــــد  
@@@@@
عون المساكين بك زالت النقمة 
بمعنى ان الخلاص جاء بواستطها 
@@@@@
شفيعتنا فى الزحمة 
المقصود بالزحمة المشاكل والضيقات التى تحيطنا زحمة الحياة 
@@@@@
يا أم الرحيم 
بلا شك السيدة العذراء (هى أم الرحيم )
.
الترنيمة جميلة جداااا مافيهاش اى مشاكل يا ريت نبسط الامور ما نعقدهاش ونشوف الترنيمة بناحية إجابية 

وواضح ان لفظ ( أنتِ هى النعمة ) مش موجودة بالترنيمة :act23::smile01​*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أكتوبر 2016)

ماتنساش تبعتلى مخالفة :mus13:عشان بناقشك بما يرضى الله 

او عشان دى :act23::smile01


----------



## aymonded (18 أكتوبر 2016)

*يا بنتي اولاً انا مش بابعت مخالفات فاضي على مليان، دية نقطة، وثانياً أنا مش باتكلم خالص عن البيت كله ولا شرحه لأن مش عارف انتِ قفزتي في الكلام لشرح البيت ليه، انتِ قلتي اتقالت فين (أنتِ هي النعمة) فجبت البيت كله علشان تشوفي اني جبتها من بيت موجود مش من عندي أنا... انا مش مالفه ولا معدل عليه علشان تقولي ان الكلمة مش موجودة.

ثانياً احنا مش بنعقد الأمور خالص، احنا بنوضحها لأن الألفاظ مهمة جداً في التعبيرات اللاهوتية والعقائدية، علشان اللي يسمع ويقول لازم يقول بفهم، والموضوع مش تأملات خاصة وكل واحد فاهم إيه، الكنيسة نفسها علمتنا الدقة في الألفاظ لكي نوصل التعليم الصحيح للناس في كلام وضاح مش فيه غموض ولا تأويل، لأن لما يصل الكلام مش مفهوم او على علاته بيأدي لمفاهيم مغلوطة تهدم العقيدة نفسها وتلقي تهم على الكنيسة مش موجودة، فالموضوع مش تعقيد الموضع دقة علشان الناس تفهم الأمور في وضعها الصحيح، ولو مش كتبنا واتكلمنا بدقة يبقى ايه لازمة التعليم في الكنيسة، وإيه لازمة التعليم اللي وضعه الآباء والقديسين، لأنهم مش كانوا بيعقدوا الأمور بل بيضعوا القاعدة وبيوضحوا التعليم بكل دقة علشان مش يبقى هناك لبس أو مدخل لهرطقات او تعليم مخالف.

وبعدين الترنيمة الأساسية مش فيها كلمة انتِ هي النعمة دية موجودة في النسخ الحديثة وتعديلات دخلت عليها، وبتتقال في الكنائس، حاولي تشوفي الموقع وتدخلي عليه وتقري جميع التعديلات الموجودة على الترنيمة بدقة وتركيز.
*​


----------



## aymonded (18 أكتوبر 2016)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 أكتوبر 2016)

تفسير جميل جدا استاذ ايمن وهيلانه ميرسى كتير لتعبكم 
وانت هى النعمه موجوده فعلا 
 وبنقولها فى كل ليله تسبحه فى كيهك
واهو الانبا يؤانس بنفسه بيقولها 
يمكن شرحها انت نعمه زى
 ما اى حد يقولك انت نعمه فى حياتى 
مش المعنى الحرفى للكلمه

[YOUTUBE]h6NLeCj0Jh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aymonded (18 أكتوبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> تفسير جميل جدا استاذ ايمن وهيلانه ميرسى كتير لتعبكم
> وانت هى النعمه موجوده فعلا
> وبنقولها فى كل ليله تسبحه فى كيهك
> واهو الانبا يؤانس بنفسه بيقولها
> ...



*الحمد لله موجودة اهيه مش جبت حاجة من عندي خالص ولا ألفتها وأضفتها، هو عموماً اللفظة في حد ذاتها خطأ من الناحية اللاهوتية والعقائدية، لكن المعنى الواصل للناس مش حرفي مع ان المعنى الحرفي مهم للفهم السليم، لكن واجب علينا اننا نشرح ونوضح الأمور في نصابها الصحيح خاصة للناس اللي مش فاهمه ولا عارفه وبتسأل عن المعنى، أو الناس اللي أول مرة تسمعها ومش فاهمه أصول الكلمات ومتعثرة في بعض الألفاظ لأن المعنى المباشر ليها غير المعنى اللي بتتقال بيها في الكنيسة خالص.
ثم هل يصح نترك الأمور للناس تتأمل في الكلمات كما تشاء، مهو كل واحد هايفهم حاجة مختلفة عن التاني حسب تأملاته وتفكيره وثقافته ومعرفته، وده يختلف عن ما يكون الكلام واضح ومباشر ودقيق في التعبيرات، لأن مش ممكن يتفق حد على تأمل بالإجماع لأن كل واحد هايخد معنى مختلف عن التاني، غير اللي هايفهم غلط وياخد الكلام كما هو ويظن أن هذا هو قصد الترنيمة.
لأن مثلاً شفيعتنا في الزحمة، كل واحد ممكن يفسرها كما يظن او يفتكر وليس حسب قصد الكاتب نفسه، زي ما هنا اتفسرت على اساس زحمة الحياة، مع انها برضو مش مفهومة، يعني ايه تشفع فينا في زحمة الحياة، لأننا لو انشغلنا في زحمة الحياة لا هانصلي ولا سننال نصيب ولا نعمة من الأساس، لأن ده معناه اننا مشغولين عن الله وزحمة الحياة واخدانا، لكن المعنى برضو بيتوقف على مفهوم كل واحد، واللي هايتغير من وقت لآخر حسب تطور الكلمة في مفهوم الناس وفكرهم الخاص، وبكده هانطلع ب 50 تفسير وتأمل مختلف بعيد عن قصد الكاتب الغير معروف إلى الآن بوضوح..

علشان كده في الكنيسة يوجد آباء معتبرين وغير معتبرين من جهة التعليم، مش على مستوى حياتهم الشخصية كقديسين بالطبع لأ، بل من جهة التعليم، لأن هناك من هو دقيق في تعبيراته التي لا تحتمل التأويل بل واضحة وصريحة، وهناك من هو غير دقيق في تعبيراته وتحتمل تأويلات كتير بياخدها كل واحد حسب فهمه وليس حسب قصد الكاتب لأنه مش موضح القصد من كلامه على وجه الدقه فيحمل أكتر من معنى لا يتفق عليه الناس، وكل واحد بيفهم الأمور في اتجاه مختلف، وقد يتفق البعض على معنى والآخر على معنى مخالف وتحصل مشاكل لأن كل واحد سيتمسك بالمعنى اللي واصل عنده وحسب تفكيره الشخصي، فأن لم يكن هناك تعبيرات مباشرة واضحة مقننة ومفهومة فكل واحد هايفهما كما شاء، أو يبررها كما يحول له حسب ما يراها هوَّ لكي يبرر الكلام تحت أي صورة أو شكل. 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]القول : ( ان جميع الاجيال سيطوبوها اى يكرموها ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot] خطأ لغوى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قد أفشل المعنى المطلوب فى الكتاب المقدس ( حسب ترجمته العربية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وصحته : أن جميع الأجيال يطوبونـــها أى يكرمونـــــها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الأصل فى الفعل المضارع (يطوب) 
 وعندما يأتى للجمع ... يأتى على شكلين

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) يطوبوا – واو الجماعة هنا – تأتى للمضارع غير المُتجدد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى الفعل الذى سينتهى بأنتهاء ( الجماعة ) أو أنتهاء ( الحدث )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) أما الجمع ( يطوبون ) تأتى النون هنا للمضارع المستمر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى الفعل المُتكرر مع الجماعات ( بدون أنتهاء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( وهو القصد الأساسى للعدد الوارد فى الكتاب المقدس )) لو :1 : 48[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما السيدة العذراء لم تستخدم (سـ ) التى تعطى معنى (سوف)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنها قالت : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تُطَوِّبُنِي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- ( قرار ألهي )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التاء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا أعطتنا معنى البدء الآن الى غير مُنتهى والنون ضمير المتكلم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما لو جاءت الترجمة بــ  ( يُــ ) طَوِّبُنِي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتم فوراً تعديل الفعل الى يُطَوِّبُنِني ... بـــ ( دبل نون ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– نون تفيد الأستمرار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– والنون الآخرى تعود للسيدة "مريم" كضمير للمتكلم [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *الحمد لله موجودة اهيه مش جبت حاجة من عندي خالص ولا ألفتها وأضفتها، هو عموماً اللفظة في حد ذاتها خطأ من الناحية اللاهوتية والعقائدية،
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم ما هو وجه اعتراضك على ( أنتِ هى النعمة ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تتعارض مع هذه الأعداد ؟*​
*[FONT=&quot]:download::download::download:[/FONT]*​  [Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.*​ *يو : 1 :17*​ *فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً نِعْمَةُ اللهِ وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ قَدِ ازْدَادَتْ*​ *
فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ.*​  [/Q-BIBLE]
*[FONT=&quot]أرجو الأفاضة فى الشرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا لكَ من الشاكرينَ 
[/FONT]*​:flowers:​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم ما هو وجه اعتراضك على ( أنتِ هى النعمة ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تتعارض مع هذه الأعداد ؟*​
> *[FONT=&quot]:download::download::download:*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​  [Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.*​ *يو : 1 :17*​ *فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً نِعْمَةُ اللهِ وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ قَدِ ازْدَادَتْ*​ *
> فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ.*​  [/Q-BIBLE]
> *[FONT=&quot]أرجو الأفاضة فى الشرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا لكَ من الشاكرينَ
> [/FONT]*​:flowers:​ [/FONT][/FONT]



مفهوم النعمة في الكتاب المقدس مفهوم خاص مرتبط بعمل الله في النفس، ودائماً ما يُنسب للروح القدس، لأن النعمة بتنسكب من الله بروحه في قلب الإنسان ليتمم عمله في النفس، فمعنى ان العذراء هي النعمة، كده تم تشخيص العذراء بأنها نعمة الله، وده عكس المفهوم الموضوع في الكتاب المقدس نهائياً:
فهل في الآيات السابقة نقدر نشيل كلمة النعمة ونضع مكانها العذراء القديسة مريم على أساس أنها هي النعمة، أو نقدر نعلِّم حد ونقول أن العذراء هي النعمة، ده مستحيل على وجه الإطلاق، ومشكلة الناس ان عندها خلط ما بين لما يقولوا أن فلان ده وسطينا بركة من الله أو نعمة من عنده وسطنا، وبين لما يتقال ان هو نفسه نعمة، فالعذراء مريم مش هي النعمة، لأن النعمة في الكتاب المقدس والمفهوم الآبائي والعقيدي مرتبطة بروح الله وخلاص النفس بعمل المسيح الرب من جهة التغيير والتجديد، ده غير معناها العامي عند الناس لأنهم مش فاهمين المعنى حسب إعلان الإنجيل:
فبالنعمة أنتم مخلصون، فهل ممكن نقول بالعذراء نحن مخلصون، وكل الأعداد الي احضرتها بالطبع تتعارض مع كلمة العذراء هي النعمة، لأن ممكن يتقال بركة او أي مصطلح آخر غير انتِ هي النعمة.

طبعاً الناس بتشوف ان التعليم والتوجية وضبط المصطلحات عبارة عن تعقيد وتمسك بالحرف، وده مش صحيح على الإطلاق، لأن لو لم يتم وضع الكلام في الكنيسة في حالة انضباط الناس هاتتعلم ايه ومنين وفين، غير لما يكون الكلام عامي وسط الناس، لأن ما يقال وسط الناس بمفهوم صحيح مش مهم فيه الألفاظ لأن العامة مش لازم كل واحد يكلم التاني بألفاظ صحيحة ودقيقة، لكن الكنيسة بتعبر عن إيمانها بالألفاظ علشان مش يكون هناك تشويش ولا فرصة لكي يتم تحريف التعليم بما لا يتفق مع جوهر الإيمان المسيحي، يعني لو ركزنا على أن العذراء هي النعمة وقلناها كتير، ممكن تكون مجال لفتح باب فهم خاطئ للإنجيل وتشوية للمعنى، لأن الناس هاتبدأ تتكلم عن النعمة بالتبادل ما بين الروح القدس وبين العذراء، ثم يتهموا الكنيسة أنها خرجت عن التعليم الصحيح، ويفتح هذا المجال لأخطاء واتهامات لا تنتهي.
​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2016)

عموما علشان بس يكون الكلام مركز ووضاح كلمة النعمة في الأصل اليوناني (χάρις) ومعناها العام وليس الخاص هو (عطية مجانية) كإسداء            معروف أو إحسان إلى معوز أو محتاج. (The International Bible Encyc Vol. 2. P. 1290)
وتوجد كلمة نعمة أكثر من ١٦٠ مرة في الكتاب المقدس- منها ١٢٨مرة في العهد الجديد. نجد في (١بطرس١٠:٥) إن الله "إله كل نعمة" والمسيح في (يوحنا١٤:١) موصوف بأنه "مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً"، ويدعى الروح القدس "روح النعمة" في (عبرانيين٢٩:١٠)

فالله بإحسانه علينا نحن الخطاة أنعم لنا بالخلاص لهذا يقول            بولس الرسول "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله"            (أفسس 8:2) وعن نعمة تبريرنا مجانا قال "متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي            بيسوع المسيح" (رومية 24:3) وقد علق على ذلك القديس أغسطينوس قائلا "بدون            نعمة المسيح لا يمكن لصغير أو كبير أن يخلص، وهذه النعمة لا تعطى مقابل            أي شئ وإنما هي عطية مجانية" (N. P. Frs 1st. Ser Vol. 5. P. 122)

"لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي  جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ" (رومية 3: 20).  والسبيل الوحيد للحصول  على نعمة الله المخلِّصة هو من خلال الإيمان بالمسيح: "وَأَمَّا الآنَ  فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ... برُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ  بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ"  (رومية 3: 21-22).

إن النعمة المخلصة تقدسنا، وهذه هي العملية التي من خلالها يشكلنا الله إلى  صورة المسيح.  فيجعلنا الله خليقة جديدة بالنعمة من خلال  الإيمان (كورنثوس الثانية 5: 17)، وطيعاً ده لا يتم عن طريق إنسان بل عمل الله بروحه فينا.

وعموماً مفهوم النعمة باختصار شديد هي ليست مجرّد مساعدة يمنحنا إيّاها الله من  بعيد ولا عن طريق أشخاص ولا حتى ملائكة، بل هي عطاء الله ذاته لنا. فالنعمة هي الله نفسه من حيث أنه يعطي ذاته للإنسان في الخلق والتجسّد والكنيسة والأسرار. أو بمعنى بسيط أن النعمة تعني حضور الله نفسه في  الكون وفي الإنسان وفي التاريخ...

هو طبعاً الموضوع يطول شرحة جداً، بس ده باختصار وإيجاز شديد للغاية علشان فقط توضيح معنى النعمة في الكتاب المقدس وعقيدة الكنيسة.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> مفهوم النعمة في الكتاب المقدس مفهوم خاص مرتبط بعمل الله في النفس، ودائماً ما يُنسب للروح القدس، لأن النعمة بتنسكب من الله بروحه في قلب الإنسان ليتمم عمله في النفس،
> 
> لأن النعمة في الكتاب المقدس والمفهوم الآبائي والعقيدي مرتبطة بروح الله وخلاص النفس بعمل المسيح الرب من جهة التغيير والتجديد، ده غير معناها العامي عند الناس لأنهم مش فاهمين المعنى حسب إعلان الإنجيل:
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا كل مرة أول ما أفتح المنتدى أقرا ( سلام ونعمة رب المجد .,عبود عبده عبود )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما كان يتقفل لى موضوع أقرا ( يُغلق .. سلام ونعمة ) مع الوش الإدارى أياه (  ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ودى أول مرة أفهم معنى ( النعمة ) فى المسيحية ( المعنى الكتابى يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أستفدت كثيراً من الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم أقل أننى سأكونُ لكَ من الشاكرينَ ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]:flowers::flowers::flowers:[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 أكتوبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا كل مرة أول ما أفتح المنتدى أقرا ( سلام ونعمة رب المجد .,عبود عبده عبود )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما كان يتقفل لى موضوع أقرا ( يُغلق .. سلام ونعمة ) مع الوش الإدارى أياه (  ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ودى أول مرة أفهم معنى ( النعمة ) فى المسيحية ( المعنى الكتابى يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أستفدت كثيراً من الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم أقل أننى سأكونُ لكَ من الشاكرينَ ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*المرة دية مش فيها (يغلق.. سلام ونعمة)
أشكر ربنا اني قدرت اوصل المعنى بإيجاز شديد*​[/FONT]


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (20 أكتوبر 2016)

سلام للجميع,,

 أنا أعرف أن موضوع السيدة العذراء هو موضوع حساس للكثيرين , و لكن اليس علينا ان " نجدد أذهاننا " كما يقول الكتاب ؟ أليس علينا ان نفحص الارواح و المكتوب و نقارن الروحيات بالروحيات؟


و اذا قرانا هذه الترنيمة سنجد ان الترنيمة مليئة بالأخطاء اللاهوتية . 

لا ادري كيق يمكن القول عن السيدة العذراء أنها :

تابوت العهد , مجمرة هارون , روح المجد , ابنة صهيون 

لماذا يريد الكثيرون ان يصبغوا السيدة العذراء بالقاب تخص الله؟ ان كان عن جهل فهذه مصيبة و ان كان عن معرفة فهي مصيبة اعظم.

لا بل ما معنى كلمات مثل : للاهوت صرتى حجابا للكلمة؟ 

و اذا اردنا اكثر ان نسأل : من اين اتت كلمة المملؤة نعمة ؟ و اليس ما هو مكتوب : سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا؟

و اليس السيد المسيح و الروح القدس  من يشفعان لنا؟ مكتوب " لكِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ يَشْفَعُ فِينَا بِأَنَّاتٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهَا". و أيضا : "الَّذِي( المسيح ) هُوَ أَيْضًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ، الَّذِي أَيْضًا يَشْفَعُ فِينَا ؟

كيف يمكن القول عن السيدة العذراء انها " نور الانوار " ؟ من هو السيد المسيح الذي قال عن نفسه انه نور العالم؟

 كيف توصف ب "جبل اللة العال " من هو جبل الله؟

من فك أسرنا السيد المسيح ام السيدة العذراء حتى يقال :"ايتها البكر لانك فككت الاسر عن ادم والعار" 

هل نستطيع  بتجرد ان نناقش ما هو حق في المسيح وصفاته و ما يقوله الكتاب و نتقيد به؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 أكتوبر 2016)

الأخ العزيز مصلوب لأجلى ..
وضح الأستاذ أيمن أن هناك أخطاء لفظية بالترنيمة وشرحها بأسلوب لائق بدون التطرق الأمور الطائفية ..
وكلام حضرتك سليم أيضا ولكن لا داعى بدس كلمات مبطنة لأثارة أمور لا مكان لها هنا مثل التحدث عن شفاعة القديسين لأن القسم خصوصا والمنتدى عموما ليس مكانا الجدال الطائفى ..
لقد اكتفيت بحذف المخالف من المشاركة الخاصة بك فقط ..
وارجو أن نجنب انتمائنا الطائفى جانبا على الاقل فى المنتدى .


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2016)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> أنا أعرف أن موضوع السيدة العذراء هو موضوع حساس للكثيرين




صحيح الموضوع حساس لذلك يحاول الكل ذكر المعلومة دون التجريح بأحد او التطرق للطوائف.
أعتقد ان الاخ أيمن كفى ووفى وبصورة مهذبة ولائقة فلا داعي ان نزيد على الموضوع يا غالي.

شكراً لتفهمك.


----------

